# High line training



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Subbing.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

subbing too


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> subbing too


Not sure what subbing means, but I think it means bump!

As far as high line training, I assume I put up the line up here at the house, and tie the horses to it.

So, I assume there isn't much more than that to high line training right?

Our previous horse camping experience has always involved a stall and campground.

While that's okay every once in awhile, I really prefer more primitive camping, and plan on starting with simple overnights in the Cherokee National Forest. Water won't be an issue.

By light, I don't mean ultra light, but still, kind of backpacking on horse back and as of right now, no pack horse.

Anyone else go without a pack horse? What do you take with you as far as the horses are concerned?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just start your horses with you around to keep an eye on them. Keep the Highline higher than their heads, so they easily walk underneth it. Tie their leads short so they can't get a leg over the lead if the try and scratch their chin. The old standard rule is 7' high, 7' aprart and 17" of lead.


I do on occassions tie the leads a little longer so they can get their nose down to the ground to eat. I usually do this when I am around to watch, If left unattended, I tie themback up short.

Any water buckets I left around highlines usually get kicked over and horses get their feet tangled in the bucket, So I bring water and offer and then remove the bucket after they have drank.

I do get tired of wasted hay or pellets. So I place most of the feed in plastic Tubs and place it under the nose. When they are done eating I can drag the tub out of reach.

We've done lots of camping over the years, Early on, we would pack one horse and hike in leading that horse. As we got more horses, bigger trailers, I started packing one horse for 2-3 people. I'm a big enough guy that I don't want to add extra weight to my saddle mount. I just never carry more than what I can fit into my saddle bags and coat tied behind the cantle. Although I've seen friends put their lighter kids on horses and load pack gear on with them.

I often hunt off my horses. When I shoot an elk, we carry panniers behind the cantle and get off load the panniers and lead the horse back to camp.

My daughters have enjoyed many a camp out with their dad, leading an extra horse across the mountains


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't the foggiest what subbing means either  

At any rate if you're going to be camping off your riding stock the main considerations are preparation, weight and volume. Preparation is key because you wont be able to carry the amount of feed that your horse will require and you'll need to camp in areas that have grazing (make sure your horse is hobble trained)
Trying to stay below the magic 20% of horse's body weight tough real tough. It can be done but you've got to be ruthless in eliminating what you don't need. For example your knot eliminators weigh a good deal. Learn a few good knots and use those instead. (I use a prussik to attach equines to a highline) 
Similarly, volume or the space that your gear takes can easily become a trap that keeps you from dismounting in an emergency. 

Here's a link to simple pack weight calculator and pics of the gear I currently take for an overnight trip. Packing Weight Calculator

And here's a link to an older page that shows what I used when I first started camping off of my saddle stock. The weight was marginal but the volume scared heck out of me. Horse Camping Without Pack Stock

You should also check out the upcoming April, 2012 issue of Trail Blazer Magazine. The feature article is 10 pages on exactly your questions.

I really enjoy horse camping without pack stock and hope this helps.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

subbing means that someone is subscribing to the thread to see what answers everyone puts up. 

which leaves me to say subbing as well... i like to know more about this high tying


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

kait18 said:


> subbing means that someone is subscribing to the thread to see what answers everyone puts up.
> 
> which leaves me to say subbing as well... i like to know more about this high tying


There is a little bit to be found on high or Picket lining, and this site, How to set up a Highline is somewhat informative.

Thanks paintedhorses and trails for the information.

I plan to set the line up and start tying.....I'm curious as to how my horses will accept it, and how long before I leave them tied all night.

Rule of 7, 7, and 17. Seems like a good tip and easy to remember.

Painted horse, how did you introduce your horse to gun fire?

Mine are nervous as heck on 4th of July as lots of fireworks are set off by the surrounding neighbors. They never really settle down and I'd love to be able to shoot off mine without worry.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not only have I now learnt what 'subbing' means, but I have now done it myself.

I too am fascinated by this High Line thing, and the shooting off horseback. Oh, yes, and what is 'hobble trained'?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I started by having a friend walk off 10 -15 feet away and fire a smaller caliber pistol away from the horses while I held their lead and calmed the horse. After a couple of shots the horses usually stop startling at the noise and start to accept it. You can then move closer and closer where you can shoot the pistol yourself.

I try to never shoot in the direction of my horses head. ( not talking about bullets here, but where the muzzle blast and noise are directed) I don't want the noise to be directed at their ears. After 60 years of loud music, shooting guns, being around military aircraft and construction sites, my hearing has suffered significant hearing loss. I need my horses to listen for boogymen when I'm out in the wild. Because I can't hear them. I don't want them to have any noise induced hearing loss.

Folks involved in the Mounted Shooting groups that shoot from the saddle in competion, often put ear plugs into their horses ears to protect their hearing.

What you want your horse to learn is that a Gunshot is not a reason to spook. Or least the surprise of a gunshoot should only startle a horse, but they should spook in place. My horses even after years of hunting will still flinch when a gun goes off. But they don't get scared and try to run off.

As a hunter I never fire a weapon off my horses back. There is no way I could be accurate. I always dismount, and walk a few steps in front of my horse before taking aim and firing a gun. 1st of all this puts my horses BEHIND the noise. They are watching what I do, so its not as surprising to them. My horses have learned to stay ground tied even when a rifle is fired. But if I had to discharge a large caliber pistol to scare a bear off, I'm not worried about firing from the back of the horse.

Your other question, I've never found a horse that would not highline. They all learn this very easily. Maybe they learn this because after a 20 mile ride they are comfortable being highlined with their herd buddies with hay below their nose. Why would they not be content to stand in that place.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Let me start by saying that I have never high-lined a horse.

But... the stable where I board the owners do it all the time. They offered to let my horse and I come out with them on some of their weekend rides this summer. They say that they usually start working with a new horse on high-lining two or three days before a trip and have never had any trouble.

Don't know if that helps or not, but they seemed confident that any horse could do it relatively easily and without much fuss.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds easy enough Yadkim.....

Paint, I know what you mean as far as hearing.

I coughed up close to 5 grand last year for hearing aids....

It's a huge quality of life improvement....they're really small now, very comfortable, and clear as a bell.

I hear things now that I've NEVER heard before.....

Sorry, ladies, still don't hear the wife very well, I paid extra for that feature. LOL.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is a guide that one of my camping buddies wrote. They are the ones that got me into it. 
Horse Camping - TROI

These pics are from my first camping trip that I took with them. My mare had never been high lined before, but she ties well (both straight tie and cross tie) and other than a little confusion at first, she figured it out very quickly. The bay and chestnut are their horses (Sancho and Jesse). They are senior camping horses. They are out nearly every weekend that is nice enough to.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My horses in hunting camp.









Tired horses after a long ride in Yellowstone area









Lead ropes are long here, Mainly because had laid down and I lengthened the leads so they could lay down









Here I have some buckets of hay cubes under their noses to feed them and keep them busy This highline has been up and few days and needs to be pulled tight. The ropes stretch a little each as the horses tug on them, ( Unless you get the Kevlar Ropes, They stay tight)


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is Willow on for the first time, it doesnt take long for them to get the idea.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone have a knot eliminator break? I had one break. I have used them for many years and I guess there is a first for everything.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

How did it break? A horse pulling back on it? or just got dropped on a rock and the metal fractured.

I originally started with Knot eleminators, But over the years have lost them one by one and just replace them with a short length of cord tied in a Prussic Loop. Lighter, very cheap to make, adjustable.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Camping last year. Came back from visiting with friends campfire and noticed my horse wandering off. The part that touches the picket line(pressure)cracked in two. We always have more of a taught picket line but never had issues. I like your idea of a loop. Do you have a picture of it. I hate putting actual knot loops in my picket line.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

There is no knot in you Highline, It remains straight. The Prussic Loop is a second cord that you tie around the highline.

Tying a Prussic Knot.

http://www.animatedknots.com/prusik/index.php


----------



## huntfishnride (Jan 25, 2012)

I have never had to do any special training for tying to a high-line. Just follow basic common sense. Don't tie horses too close together and be careful which horses you put together. Watch a new horse for a little while to see how they react. They figure it out pretty fast. Usually you will need to tighten your line after the horses have been tied for a little while as it will stretch some under pressure. I have never had the kevlar lines, just normal rope so we always have to tighten them periodically. Move your lines if you are going to be in one place for an extended period of time as the horses will trample things down pretty well if you don't.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The Kevlars are really neat to use. They are usually only 3/8" diameter, So lighter to pack and use. And they have no stretch. So once tight they stay tight.

I usually buy hanks of mountain climbing rope out at Smith and Edwards in their Rope room. Most of what they sell in their odds and ends bin are 50' in length and work well for high lines. But I do have to tighten them almost daily. 

If I'm around the trailer, I usually use a nylon strap with a ratchet to tighten them up. But packed in, I usually don't bring the excess weight along and have to retighten my truckers knot each day.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought 60 feet of the no stretch rope from a local rock climbing shop.

I haven't tried it yet, but it is 9mm or very close to 3/8..........


----------

